# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Deca -Cytex :(

## Glory604

Is this Deca the real deal..... made in canada in a ugl.......

----------


## Glory604

it even contains lot # / batch #/ and date of make and expiry as well...... 

i have never heard of this before.... help me out....

----------


## strongmann

> Is this Deca the real deal..... made in canada in a ugl.......


new UGL's surfacing by the day, i have never seen nor heard of that product before. 

strongmann

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

They must be new, I have never heard of them either..

----------


## Seajackal

I have seen that name before though I really don't remember about the comment
being good or bad...?

----------


## juicy_brucy

Both Money boss hustla and myself will comment that Cytex isn't that good anymore. Cytex is an Old Canadian UGL, not a new one...

----------


## Glory604

so cytex is an older ugl........... good deac or not....

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for refreshing my brains Brucy! Yeah that's where I heard that from
MBH and Brucy's comments, I would say hear the man!  :Wink:

----------


## strongmann

> Both Money boss hustla and myself will comment that Cytex isn't that good anymore. Cytex is an Old Canadian UGL, not a new one...


good to know J_B! thanks

strongmann

----------

